# Daughters Struggle To Save Mother From Arrest in Nonviolent Protest In Nabi Saleh



## SherriMunnerlyn (Aug 25, 2012)

These moving photos show two daughters, two young girls,  seeking to stop the unlawful arrest of their mother, Nariman Tamimi, in a nonviolent protest in Occupied Nabi Saleh on Friday. 


























Daughters fight to save mother from arrest in Nabi Saleh | Mondoweiss













The arrests came during the weekly protest in Nabi Saleh, in which some 100 people participated. As demonstrators approached the village&#8217;s spring, which they seek to do every week in nonviolent protests,  and which has been seized by the neighboring illegal Israeli settlement of Halamish, the Israeli forces arrested at least five women, including Nariman Tamimi, a prominent activist from the village, whose husband is Bassem Tamimi. Her daughters are seen trying to intervene as Israeli soldiers detained their mother, and  they were forcibly held back from their mother.

PHOTOS: Israeli forces crack down on weekly protest in Nabi Saleh | +972 Magazine

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2012)

what makes you think that the arrest was "UNLAWFUL"  ??      do you have INSIDE INFORMATION?     I am not impressed-----her daughters did not want her arrested      Even if she murdered someone they would not want her arrested.    I have seen family members get hysterical here in the USA when people are arrested


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Aug 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> what makes you think that the arrest was "UNLAWFUL"  ??      do you have INSIDE INFORMATION?     I am not impressed-----her daughters did not want her arrested      Even if she murdered someone they would not want her arrested.    I have seen family members get hysterical here in the USA when people are arrested




irosie,

It is not lawful for illegal occupiers to arrest participants in nonviolent protests, it is not lawful conduct or civilized conduct. It is barbarism. The 972 article reports all those women arrested were let go that evening, the arrests were obviously nothing more than barbaric and unlawful acts to terrorize the Palestinians of Nabi Saleh, to try to discourage them from protesting the continuing thefts of their lands and springs.

This was not the first time activist Nariman Tamimi has been unlawfully arrested, and in prior protests she has been beaten and her two sons injured.  

We see nonviolent resistance to the Occupation in Nabi Saleh, and the Jewish response is violence, the very same response Jews had to Christ and the early Christians. Some things never seem to change, Jews in Palestine choosing violence and human rights abuses and unlawful conduct and terrorism over lawful conduct and peace is one of those things that has never changed.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what makes you think that the arrest was "UNLAWFUL"  ??      do you have INSIDE INFORMATION?     I am not impressed-----her daughters did not want her arrested      Even if she murdered someone they would not want her arrested.    I have seen family members get hysterical here in the USA when people are arrested
> ...


She should have her butt whupped for not having supper ready for the master of the house.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what makes you think that the arrest was "UNLAWFUL"  ??      do you have INSIDE INFORMATION?     I am not impressed-----her daughters did not want her arrested      Even if she murdered someone they would not want her arrested.    I have seen family members get hysterical here in the USA when people are arrested
> ...



your comment in vilew of the REAL HISTORY    of  palestine is actually comical     The real most criminal pig of palestine was STINKING PIG CONSTANTINE     in fact that pig invented the nuremburg code for the FIRST REICH   later adopted by your hero    THE NOBLE EMPEROR   OF THE THIRD HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE REICH   ADOLF HITLER.    Of course he also imposed a disgusting religion  widely in the  FIRST HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE   ------in the usual holy roman empire  reich blood soaked manner

Leave Jesus out of this----he was a good and faithful zionist pharisee jew who would probably walk quite a distance out of his way just to avoid a piece of garbage like you----who do you think the PIG IS    in    "CAST NOT PEARLS BEFORE SWINE"    hint----its not me


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is another photo showing how the IDF treats Palestinian children.







The face of the Israeli Occupation of Palestine captured in photos.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is another photo showing how the IDF treats Palestinian children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is your point?   the soldier is restraining the child as gently as possible      You prefer the methods of your heroes who grab little girls by the hair and shoot their brains out?    or do you prefer the slit throat method?         you are clearly disappointed       its ok     just think of TOULOUSE and MUMBAI  and do your little  dance over the dead bodies.    What do you like better----four year old brains in the gutter -----or infants with slit throats  to the tune of   "LA LA LA  ALLLLAAAAHUUU  AKKBAAAARRR" ?       Or is it those exploding stinking asses you enjoy?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is another photo showing how the IDF treats Palestinian children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are brainwashed good and proper. Just don't get tangled up with any 'dozers. We all like you too much.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Aug 26, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another photo showing how the IDF treats Palestinian children.
> ...



irosie91,

What is my point? These Palestinian children are human beings being treated like animals, and terrorized daily, living under an unlawful Zionist occupation every day of their lives. Their land has been stolen, they protest by trying to walk to and use their very own springs every week. You are so brainwashed you do not even see them as human and the fact you see nothing wrong with any of this unlawful treatment of them shows us all what Zionism turns human beings into.

Some of us see children as children, even when the children are Palestinian children, and we feel empathy for the situations they live under, and we oppose the injustices they are subjected to. I do not live in this world to blindly support occupations and injustices and apartheid and ethnic cleansing and genocide and human rights abuses and war crimes, all practices Israel embraces daily in its unlawful Occupation in Palestine,  and I have a problem feeling sympathy for those who seem to see that as their goal in life, like you, supporting such practices and atrocities.

This child is a Palestinian Muslim, so is her family, but they are Muslims who oppose violence, who take a stand against the Occupation of Palestine through only nonviolent methods. Her father has spent years unlawfully detained, he was tortured as Israeli soldiers previously tried to force a confession from him to a crime he did not commit, the killing of an illegal settler living in the Occupied Palestinian Territories completely in violation of international law. He was tortured so severely he has permanent injuries he lives with from that torture, for a time he was paralyzed. He was subsequently falsely accused of directing children to throw stones.

Nabi Saleh's Bassem Tamimi convicted by Israeli courts based on coerced testimony from 15-year old boy

The Palestinians of Nabi Saleh, in their response to injustice, may not be so-called "Christians", but they follow the teachings of Jesus in how they respond to the Occupation, and for such acts and responses I feel for them admiration and respect. I have read articles written by Palestinian Christians stating that Muslims, like Bassem Tamimi lead the nonviolent  popular resistance movement in Palestine, and Bassem Tamimi himself explained why in his statement to an Israeli court, and it is specifically his identity as a Muslim and what Muslims like him believe, about both God and Jesus, that explains his opposition to violence and his nonviolent resistance to the Occupation. 

He stated:

"If released by the judge will I be convinced thereby that justice still prevails in your courts? Regardless of how just or unjust this ruling will be, and despite all your racist and inhumane practices and Occupation, we will continue to believe in peace, justice and human values. We will still raise our children to love; love the land and the people without discrimination of race, religion or ethnicity; embodying thus the message of the Messenger of Peace, Jesus Christ, who urged us to love our enemy. With love and justice, we make peace and build the future."


West Bank Protest Organizer, Bassem Tamimi, to Judge:


Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Aug 26, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another photo showing how the IDF treats Palestinian children.
> ...



Hossfly,

The photos expose the truth about how Israel treats Palestinian children and nonviolent protesters in Occupied Palestine, which is why I am going to show them to everyone I can think of, eveywhere I can think of to share them, I am even going to take them to my Sunday school class tomorrow morning and start a discussion about what happened Friday in Nabi Saleh. And it may seem like not much of anything, what I am doing, but it is each person making such choices as I am and sharing the truth of what is happening to those living under occupation in Palestine with others, that includes the children of Palestine, that will eventually open the eyes of all Americans to the truth about what is happening in Occupied Palestine. And some day, Americans will no longer be brainwashed, the truth will be fully be brought into the light for all to see.

Do you see how light skinned and fair these children are? One little girl has curly blonde hair, they certainly do not look like how our media portrays Palestinians are supposed to look, now, do they? 

Sherri


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These moving photos show two daughters, two young girls,  seeking to stop the unlawful arrest of their mother, Nariman Tamimi, in a nonviolent protest in Occupied Nabi Saleh on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sherryl Jendeh kesafat heyvoun. Is that all you got?  How Israelis exercise utmost of restrain among a bunch of melodramatic actors?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another photo showing how the IDF treats Palestinian children.
> ...



You are sick.

Where do you get all this shit you post?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what makes you think that the arrest was "UNLAWFUL"  ??      do you have INSIDE INFORMATION?     I am not impressed-----her daughters did not want her arrested      Even if she murdered someone they would not want her arrested.    I have seen family members get hysterical here in the USA when people are arrested
> ...



Good post.

Israeli goontards picking on women and children.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 26, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Telling lies in Sunday School will get you in trouble with "The Man." And this is not a subject to be indroctrinating kids into hating Jews. If you can't see the facts in these pictures, then you are twisted.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 26, 2012)

jihado sherri believes that   pali kids are  black?        I find that interesting-----she proves again that she really does not know anything about the middle east        with every post she proves that she knows nothing but endlessly spits mindless propaganda     I find it interesting that she claims that  "THE MEDIA"   (a word jihado dogs use endlessly_  portrays palis as "black"     Anyone out there recall the media portraying palis as "black"     I am horrified that this person is a "sunday school 'teacher'


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2012)

Former Israeli soldiers who served in the occupied territories say that mistreatment of Palestinian children by troops is "routine" and occurs even at times of relative calm.

A collection of over 30 testimonies published on Sunday by Breaking the Silence, a group of ex-servicemen critical of army practices, says physical violence, often arbitrary, is used against very young children.

"The testifiers depict a routine in which Palestinian minors, often under 10 years of age, are treated in a manner that ignores their young age," says the 72-page booklet.

Israel ex-soldiers say troops abused Palestinian kids - Yahoo! News


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These moving photos show two daughters, two young girls,  seeking to stop the unlawful arrest of their mother, Nariman Tamimi, in a nonviolent protest in Occupied Nabi Saleh on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good post, thanks.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcC1sXsu6Sw]Boy, Five, Begs Soldiers Not To Take His Dad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 26, 2012)

so?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > These moving photos show two daughters, two young girls,  seeking to stop the unlawful arrest of their mother, Nariman Tamimi, in a nonviolent protest in Occupied Nabi Saleh on Friday.
> ...


Yeah, looks like a well done Broadway play performed "on location".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



We all know how easy it is for Palestinians to get Israeli uniforms, weapons, and equipment for their fake videos.


----------



## fivish (Nov 5, 2012)

The blonde girl is a well known Pallywood actress. She is paid by the film crew to pretend to be harassed by the IDF.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2012)

with pictures of the people involved----there should be no reason why SHERRI cannot provide us with the NAMES OF ALL THE PLAYERS--------sherri----over to you


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2012)

has anyone noticed that the slut mother of the blond girls has HER FACE VEILED_----but the girls----who are certainly  PUBESCENT----and NUBILE-----are half naked according to islamic standards.      I have lived and worked in  proximity to muslims------a mother with a face veil does not send her teenaged girls out HALF NAKED      For such a mother---even a ten year old girl would AT LEAST have sleeves and a little kerchief on her head


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Nov 5, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what makes you think that the arrest was "UNLAWFUL"  ??      do you have INSIDE INFORMATION?     I am not impressed-----her daughters did not want her arrested      Even if she murdered someone they would not want her arrested.    I have seen family members get hysterical here in the USA when people are arrested
> ...



You would get your point across alot more effectively if you did not bring your god into this.  It only points to a bias against Jews.  Once you say the sentence, "The Jews killed Jesus", ppl tune out the rest of your message.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Nov 5, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Do you mean to say that you haven't heard of the terror attacks in Toulouse and Mumbai?  The Jews in Mumbai were tortured to the degree that their bodies couldn't be identified.


----------



## toastman (Nov 5, 2012)

Haha Sherri. what a terrible attempt at making Israel look bad, again ! You fail over and over again.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2012)

Islamo nazi pigs  are VERY EAGER to   ----throw the  DEICIDE MYTH into the mix--------Sherri did not invent the idea  

I have seen the idea EVOLVE   amongst muslims ever since encountering muslims more than 45 years ago     and I have seen it evolve in the   ---STANDARD NAZI LITERATURE-----since I first encountered that----something like 50 years ago.

Muslims started the trend by claiming  "we honor jesus"----well----actually they leave out the fact that  their 'jesus'  is nothing like the jesus of sherri        their jesus never drank wine----and their jesus would never say  "TURN THE CHEEK"   becaue their 'jesus'     would kill anyone who just 'insulted him'       That is what I heard about jesus-----40 years ago.      More lately muslims starting dropping their  non christian version of  "jesus"    and have PUSHED THE IDEA THAT MUSLIMS AND CHRISTIANS are "allies" -----against whom?       ----interstingly against those people who have interferred with the  CALIPHATE ----- --the HINDUS AND THE JEWS

The program has become-----an alliance of MONOTHEISTS   (excluding jews of course)     and the establishment of     Theocratic rule BY MUSLIMS  thruout the middle and far east-----leaving the nazis of  europe and america -----to create their OWN REICH----which----is just as nazi as sherri presents it


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 5, 2012)

youtu.be/ax-Jk2iJL0k

Yes... Such "brutal" treatment...

Even the photos make it clear nothing happened, if you've ever seen real brutality.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheOddGoat said:


> youtu.be/ax-Jk2iJL0k
> 
> Yes... Such "brutal" treatment...
> 
> Even the photos make it clear nothing happened, if you've ever seen real brutality.




Odd---in the course of my lifetime-----I have PHYSICALLY pulled cameras out of the hands of people in hospital emergency rooms   ----the people could be innocently going after a picture of -----a lady in early labor ---or something benign-----but I also know how EASY
it is for people to describe what goes on in an emergency room as  VIOLENT BRUTALITY------the issue of confidentiality and privacy  is----the main factor, of course-----but I have read of the  BRUTAL TREATMENT OF PRISONERS AT GITMO-----and all they described was the usual mode of insertion of a naso gastric tube


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2012)

you made a fool of yourself  Tinny    Do you live under a rock?     you have never seen a man resisting arrest?      you have never seen children witnessing the arrest of a parent?    DECENT PARENTS   ---including the criminals-----do not make such a show for their little children and why was that slut not taking care of the child?


----------



## Raminto (Nov 5, 2012)

YOU LIAR! This is the video of children screaming at the soldiers, encouraged by the parents and journalists so they can get these pictures of the soldiers "harming" the kids and parents. LIAR!

youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ax-Jk2iJL0k&noredirect=1


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 5, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> you made a fool of yourself  Tinny    Do you live under a rock?     you have never seen a man resisting arrest?      you have never seen children witnessing the arrest of a parent?    DECENT PARENTS   ---including the criminals-----do not make such a show for their little children and why was that slut not taking care of the child?



Is an arrest by foreign troops a legitimate arrest?


----------



## sykotik (Nov 5, 2012)

False: 

Parents and journalists encourage young children to verbally and physically attack soldiers;hoping for soldiers to attack them to get photo op. Resulting propaganda pics in comments : WTF

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ax-Jk2iJL0k&noredirect=1]Palestinian girl in front of Israeli soldiers. - YouTube[/ame]

This is nothing but pure propaganda bullshit. We live in the age of instant information now. Get it through your ignorant heads, you can't keep using the same tricks any longer. It will be found out almost instantly.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you made a fool of yourself  Tinny    Do you live under a rock?     you have never seen a man resisting arrest?      you have never seen children witnessing the arrest of a parent?    DECENT PARENTS   ---including the criminals-----do not make such a show for their little children and why was that slut not taking care of the child?
> ...




    very good  Tinnie-----you might as well ask---  IS PUTTING A BOMB ON A TEENAGED GIRL's ASS LEGAL ENOUGH TO AVOID ARREST?      I can assure you---since I know from eye-witnesses---FOREIGN BRITISH SOLDIERS   made arrests in pre israel  "palestine  of PALESTINIANS       Even the PALESTINIAN --my father-in-law----had such an experience with a BRITISH SOLDIER although he never put a bomb on anyone's ass----he was suspected of HARBORING  <gasp>   a gun.       Of course the fact that he had found his cousin cut to pieces in the backyard ---could not be used as an excuse for those  HEAVILY ARMED "EUROPEAN"  JEWISH  INVADERS TO HAVE A GUN    ----it wasn't even 
his gun----but do not worry-----they did not find it anyway and he was released a few days later      He was arrested in the presence of his ten kids too------his wife cried ----but did not try to bite the soldiers.    Gee you are stupid


----------



## toastman (Nov 5, 2012)

what great parents !!! Those kids are sure going to grow up to be successful !


----------



## Lipush (Nov 5, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Lcukily we know who they were.

Is Sherri to speak to for the young boy who was left orphan on the Mumbai tragidy?


----------



## Indofred (Nov 5, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another photo showing how the IDF treats Palestinian children.
> ...



The soldier is restraining a child in a painful arm lock (If you don't believe me, I'll be happy to do it to you) and he's doing so because they want to get to their water supply that has been stolen by illegal settlers on illegally occupied land.
I rather hope someone shoots the soldier so this little girl can drink without some evil bastard hurting her.

Screw the IDF and the Israeli government.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Nov 5, 2012)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It's funny how 2 ppl can see 2 different things.  I see an hysterical girl being gently restrained by a bewildered soldier.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 5, 2012)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



forcing Palestinian children to the arms (and merciful arms are those, Baruch HaShem) of Israeli soldiers, in hope to get a clear shot or videos of IDF losing control and beat them for their provocation, clearly shows the cynical destusting use of innocent children by coward Palestinian adults.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2012)

the arms of the child are neither forcibly hyperextended nor are they rotated      Anyone who would describe that hold as "painful"  is an idiot  ------the little girl is not really HYSTERICAL-----or even struggling-----she is just wailing


----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## chance25 (Nov 5, 2012)

you guys are retarded. theres a video on youtube about this. its the video in which these photos were taken. but i have to post 15 times in order to link it. i shall be wrong to rub it in your face you stupid ignorant moron.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 5, 2012)

What you don't see is her brother being arrested and taken, a minor. 

The Israeli soldiers come to serve the Israeli settlers yet again. 

And expect a welcoming.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2012)

so?    her brother was arrested?   what did the little bastard do?     in my town tossing rocks at cars is a jail sentence for kids younger than ten


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 5, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> so?    her brother was arrested?   what did the little bastard do?     in my town tossing rocks at cars is a jail sentence for kids younger than ten



No for opposing settlers.

That's not a "so"

Israel plays it up.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 6, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is another photo showing how the IDF treats Palestinian children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is restraint her by holding her arms, she is clearly hysterical.
Is that the best you can do?


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> jihado sherri believes that   pali kids are  black?        I find that interesting-----she proves again that she really does not know anything about the middle east        with every post she proves that she knows nothing but endlessly spits mindless propaganda     I find it interesting that she claims that  "THE MEDIA"   (a word jihado dogs use endlessly_  portrays palis as "black"     Anyone out there recall the media portraying palis as "black"     I am horrified that this person is a "sunday school 'teacher'



Quite.  I wonder if the parents realise she is politicising and spewing anti Israel propaganda at their children in Sunday school?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 6, 2012)

To those who understand Hebrew, here is the TRUTH about this case- interesting information and the answer to the kid's provocation and Palestinian propaganda


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 6, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Former Israeli soldiers who served in the occupied territories say that mistreatment of Palestinian children by troops is "routine" and occurs even at times of relative calm.
> 
> A collection of over 30 testimonies published on Sunday by Breaking the Silence, a group of ex-servicemen critical of army practices, says physical violence, often arbitrary, is used against very young children.
> 
> ...




The pals teach their kids to throw rocks and to cling to their parents et al if they are being arrested knowing full well that that will result in them being restrained in someway  - then voila - another propaganda photo op for pallywood.  Sherri must think we were born yesterday and you support terrorist murderers so cut the fake indignation, restraining hysterical kids who are attempting to prevent an arrest would occur in the same way anywhere as its all that can be done at the time.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> jihado sherri believes that   pali kids are  black?        I find that interesting-----she proves again that she really does not know anything about the middle east        with every post she proves that she knows nothing but endlessly spits mindless propaganda     I find it interesting that she claims that  "THE MEDIA"   (a word jihado dogs use endlessly_  portrays palis as "black"     Anyone out there recall the media portraying palis as "black"     I am horrified that this person is a "sunday school 'teacher'



No.  Maybe she is new to the subject.  She displays the enthusiasm of the new but clueless zealot (no disrespect to the original Zealots of course).


----------



## Meathead (Nov 6, 2012)

All I can say is I am eternally grateful my kid isn't growing up like that. I am further grateful that many of us live in societies where this kind of political extremism is not the order of the day.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> you made a fool of yourself  Tinny    Do you live under a rock?     you have never seen a man resisting arrest?      you have never seen children witnessing the arrest of a parent?    DECENT PARENTS   ---including the criminals-----do not make such a show for their little children and why was that slut not taking care of the child?



Instead of being a responsible mother and attempting to make it less traumatic for her daughter and or to calm her down, she can clearly be seen clinging on to her making it even worse.  I guess it all went to plan and they got the pics with which to dupe the gullible. Now Sherri is going to dupe the innocent little American kids in the Sunday school.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 6, 2012)

I have an Arab-Israeli friend who is a veterinarian in Prague. He once told me that his mother sat him down and said that he would meet a lot of idiots who would try to indoctrinate him with a lot of BS. She said that he should make up his own mind regarding what was best for himself and his loved ones. He, of course, supports the Palestinian cause but thinks both the PLO and Hamas are bat-shit crazy and counter-productive to Palestinian ambitions of a state.

It is a pity that there are not more families like his amongst the Palestinians. Far more progress would have been made with far less suffering on both sides.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 6, 2012)

Meathead said:


> I have an Arab-Israeli friend who is a veterinarian in Prague. He once told me that his mother sat him down and said that he would meet a lot of idiots who would try to indoctrinate him with a lot of BS. She said that he should make up his own mind regarding what was best for himself and his loved ones. He, of course, _*supports the Palestinian cause*_ but thinks both the PLO and Hamas are bat-shit crazy and counter-productive to Palestinian ambitions of a state.
> 
> It is a pity that there are not more families like his amongst the Palestinians. Far more progress would have been made with far less suffering on both sides.



Which means, what, exactly?


----------



## Meathead (Nov 6, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I have an Arab-Israeli friend who is a veterinarian in Prague. He once told me that his mother sat him down and said that he would meet a lot of idiots who would try to indoctrinate him with a lot of BS. She said that he should make up his own mind regarding what was best for himself and his loved ones. He, of course, _*supports the Palestinian cause*_ but thinks both the PLO and Hamas are bat-shit crazy and counter-productive to Palestinian ambitions of a state.
> ...


It is not that difficult. He supports a Palestinian state, as do I eventually, but thinks the actions of the leading Palestinian organizations are severely misguided and ultimately counter-productive.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 6, 2012)

Meathead said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Ok.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 6, 2012)

Jews in Palestine choosing violence and human rights abuses and unlawful conduct and terrorism over lawful conduct and peace *is one of those things that has never changed.
*

there you go again, cherie

making an offensive, untrue vast over generalisation

associatin zionist atrocites now with jewish  treatment of christ is vile hate speak too

2,000 years jews have suffered genocide and persecution by christians based on the libel of being "christ killers"

you are lining up behind that????

you are destroying your own just cause

please be careful. dear if you aint a jew hater, that is


----------



## YKohen (Nov 6, 2012)

There are no Jews in "Palestine".

"Palestine" doesn't exist.

It might have, but they chose war *INSTEAD*- time and again.

Oh well. That's their choice.

PS Here is their "President" Abbas speaking recently:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoMKZaTxU&feature=player_embedded"]*"DON'T PRESENT TO US 'THE JEWISH STATE'. WE WILL NEVER ACCEPT IT. WE WILL NEVER ACCEPT THESE SAYINGS.*[/ame]

*Abbas vows: No room for Israelis in Palestinian state*
By KHALED ABU TOAMEH
12/25/2010

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB9lkfcfKic"]*Abbas Zaki of Fatah Admits, "Wiping Out Israel Main Goal"*[/ame]

*PA Religious Official Publicly Calls for Genocide of Jews*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kDoV8ZL9Xkc]PA Mufti: Muslims will kill Jews in name of Islam - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CkImOGcHcw"]*Nabil Shaath: We'll Never Accept "Two-States for Two Peoples" Solution *[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

sherri is right----jews choose to live with the violence around them-----sherrie resents the fact that they do not choose the   "peace"   she supports for jews------a peaceful death by slit throat and peace for their children the baby smashing nail bombs she favors


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Former Israeli soldiers who served in the occupied territories say that mistreatment of Palestinian children by troops is "routine" and occurs even at times of relative calm.
> ...



Foreign troops have the authority to arrest people?

Terrorist is an Israeli propaganda term. They play that card every chance they get.


----------



## YKohen (Nov 6, 2012)

Israel isn't foreign troops. The PLO is. They came from Beirut and Tunis.

In fact, MANY of the combat troops here in Israel are even from Judea and Samaria. We're as local as it gets.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 6, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another photo showing how the IDF treats Palestinian children.
> ...


angel this is pallywood for sure

and cherie looks like a christian jew hater........2,000 years of christ killin hate libel behind her 

BUT...lets give you some *FACTS
*
*israel has hundreds of pal teenagers in their jails

and they are allowed, by israeli law to subject them to milder forms of torture*

human rights people worldwide have been rightly slamming isreal for this

of course its far far worse in pal and arab jails

so do you support israel in doin this

can israel do no wrong in your angelic eyes or are they totally blind

*if we can't get a word of honesty from you then you are just as bad as cherie*

and your pretensions to journo integrity and angelhood are sham as well

i'm waitin, angel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2012)

Meathead said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Funny, I don't hear Palestinians talk about wanting "a state."


----------



## YKohen (Nov 6, 2012)

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPU4UN03t7E"]14 Year Old Suicide Bomber[/ame]*


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have dealt with the complaints of hundreds of  incarcerated people-----almost all  complain of being abused and even tortured       I was so anxious about it long ago ----that I insisted on visiting the jail where I discovered that I had been told lots of lies


----------



## kvetch (Nov 6, 2012)

YKohen said:


> Israel isn't foreign troops. The PLO is. They came from Beirut and Tunis.
> 
> In fact, MANY of the combat troops here in Israel are even from Judea and Samaria. We're as local as it gets.


what is foreign to you Kohen is any kind of truth  or honesty or open ness

just a zio hasbara robot you are, albeit a better one than most....Regev standard perhaps

i regret tryin to argue with you; you aint open to truth at all

you are a living insult to your sacred priestly levite name


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 6, 2012)

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


 

If you think I'm simply going to take your word on any of the above you are going to have a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong wait, Kvetch


----------



## YKohen (Nov 6, 2012)

Jews = Judea

Arabs = Arabia

Who are the foreigners?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

YKohen said:


> Jews = Judea
> 
> Arabs = Arabia
> 
> Who are the foreigners?



No.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 6, 2012)

Meathead said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


meathead i have changed my assessment of you from zio robot to mensch....full human being

sorry, about what I said to you before, I got you very wrong


----------



## kvetch (Nov 6, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...


you are right and I aint watin either

for some reason you along with rosie and lipushi here got under my skin

i was genuinely touched by your justified rebukes and equally hurt by you joining in identity slander against me, and i said so openly

that tenderness i felt towards you went on yesteday's guy fawkes bonfire along with the awful Y-Kohen

i have changed my rating of you from decent to zio-robot

but would be very very very happy to change it back if there's any real evidence

sadly none recently


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 6, 2012)

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > kvetch said:
> ...


 

I'm crushed. Kvetch.  Truly I am.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

There are many children in Israeli jails who were intercepted just before they blew their own asses to hell-----as they were instructed to do by their Imams and muslim teachers----who also supplied them with  the bombs and promised them eternal bliss in Jannah--------school for muslim children is kinda like the sunday school   sherri teaches.     Israeli psychologists try to straighten the kids out       ---it happens that I have a distant relative-----a distant relative of my husband----who works as a social worker in the Israeli jails------getting the kids educated  (some manage to attain college degrees while in the Israeli jails)    and getting them needed psych  care     Kvetch would prefer that the kids had BLOWN UP


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> There are many children in Israeli jails who were intercepted just before they blew their own asses to hell-----as they were instructed to do by their Imams and muslim teachers----who also supplied them with  the bombs and promised them eternal bliss in Jannah--------school for muslim children is kinda like the sunday school   sherri teaches.     Israeli psychologists try to straighten the kids out       ---it happens that I have a distant relative-----a distant relative of my husband----who works as a social worker in the Israeli jails------getting the kids educated  (some manage to attain college degrees while in the Israeli jails)    and getting them needed psych  care     Kvetch would prefer that the kids had BLOWN UP



irosie,

The reality is that the word that most describes most Palestinian children is that they are children.

They are not "want to be suicide bombers", it has been many years since any Palestinian child blew up an Israeli in a suicide bombing.

So, do you have any ability left, in your Zionist traumatized mind,  to see a Palestinian child as a child, a child who loves her mother?

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 6, 2012)

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > kvetch said:
> ...


 

What Identity slander did I join in, Kvetch?  
Do you mean that I said I suspect you aren't Jewish?  That I doubt some of what you say?  If so, I only said that about half an hour ago, and certainly don't recall 'joining in' with anyone else previously regarding this matter.  I apologise if I have hurt your feelings (again).
On the subject of the issue you raise re palestinian youths in detention, you have started quite a few threads with such provocative titles they are on a par with those typically started by raving anti-semites.  I tend to ignore them. You regularly say very negative hostile things about Israel, Jews and Israeli's as though they are facts when they often aren't.  IMHO. only an idiot would simply take someone's word regarding subjects such as abuse of teenagers in prisons and detention centres without evidence.  If it helps any, I've read all this stuff before and the 'evidence' such as it is hardly compelling.  Prisoners tend to be criminals and they lie about what happens when they are incarcertated all the time, as Irose can also attest to.  Palestinian youths are trained to throw rocks, attack and provoke the IDF.  Sometimes they get arrested and prisons and detention centres aren't supposed to be holiday camps.  You say they are tortured in prison and you expect me to condemn and take your word for it?  I say provide some evidence, start a thread and I suspect _you_ will find it is another grossly exaggerated story largely invented to further demonise Israel and the Israeli's.  Can't be fairer than that, now can I?


----------



## kvetch (Nov 6, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...


OK Angel 

back to decent but with an amber traffic light

i will find the evidence you ask for but a bit busy right now

it will take a bit of time....i dont have a stock of propaganda stuff stored up like folx here on both sides ready to shoot!!!

we have plans for stayin up all night with sweetie and brother to watch all the yankee erection show so gotta do stuff beforehand

just got to retrieve the angel ashes from yesterdays virtual bonfire

very glad i was not wrong about you


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sherri----your response is typically vulgar and full of the patronizing aire that characterizes  antisemites of your ilk      You have been poisoned by the deicide myth that your forebears ---from the first thru the third reichs  ----ie for approximately  1300 years to murder    SCOREs of MILLIONS-----acts which included  throwing infants into bonfires in an orgiastic frenzy of  "christian"   fervor.    I know you well----I grew up in a town that harbored filth like you and read the literature you and yours produced in very early childhood     That you resort to your deluded  view of the person   you call jesus ----is typical and obscene.   The  USE of  your   version of "jesus"  in your program of genocide and hatred fascinates me..

   I saw it  EVOLVE   ------now ----instead of your lackeys being the  perverted  clerics of the Inquisition-----you are exploiting the barbarity of  muslims eager to slit the throats of infants to entertain you.    The evolution I saw developed as a kind of JOINT VENTURE ----which ACCELERATED in the post world war II era when nazi war criminals sought refuge in Muslim countries -----mostly syria and egypt -----and BEGAN to develope an alliance ---the purpose of which was ---the same agenda that  grand mufti saw as the future-----the CALIPHATE IN THE MIDDLE EAST   and the HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE  aka  REICH    in  EUROPE.       

  ----as a develpement of more recent years-----it is ALL BEING DONE
IN THE NAME OF JESUS  even in the stated view of ISLAMICISTS  (poor yehoshua is being placed in the center of the agenda of sherri et al)

  Everyone should read the   POST WORLD WAR II----nazi propaganda which 
came out of   Syria and Egypt.    It is the ideology of which sherri is a proponent-------and WORLD WIDE THEOCRATICE   government along the lines of the JUSTINIAN CODE  ----which made legal both the Inquisition and the Nuremburg genocide laws    ----and  SHARIAH CODE----which renders genocides of non muslims IN THE ISLAMIC EMPIRE----legal     Two Totalitarian Utopian  empires----the  REICH OF SHERRI     and   the   CALIPHATE the middle east and far east and africa---(which is the achmadinejad and al queida goal)     ----these are the JOINT goals  that sherri supports  and to which  Israel is a stumbling block        India is another stumbling block----which is why  people on the side of  sherri ------bombed Bali and did the    sherri/islamo thing in mumbai------among many other atrocities such as bombing the brains out of the heads of hindu children in New Dehli and  Gujarat

     Pay attention-----the purpose of the islamo nazi terrorism that sherri so avidly supports is the establishment of ---- TWO EMPIRES-------the reich and the caliphate-------the "justification"   is  "MONOTHEISTIC THEOCRACY" -----absurdly   "in the name of jesus"       Remember----the bon fires of the Inquistion into which men, women and children and babies  were thrown     was CALLED  AUTO DE FE      ---an act of christian faith          Remember--whilst muslims slit the throats of infants     they shout     ALLAHUAKBAR
From Reich to Reich ---and  Caliphate to Caliphate-------its all the same


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

So Christians are harbored filth according to Rosie. 

And her usual Muslim hate sermon.

Even though she's been caught lying about the Calphite's and I already addressed it.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 6, 2012)

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > kvetch said:
> ...


 
No worries.  I'm a chronic insomniac so will have no trouble staying up to watch the 'yankee erection' show' either .
I have a narrowboat that has been subjected to -4 0C temp and may need to go and check there is nothing amiss aboard her tomorrow, so might stay a couple of days.  Now don't you go taking that as me bailing out.  I will be back


----------



## kvetch (Nov 6, 2012)

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > kvetch said:
> ...


angel and eveyrone

just a very quick search

here is a wikipedia piece about the abuse of children by BOTH sides

Children in the Israeli

seems appropriate buit I only just glanced at it.................

busy...switchin off now till i have done my stuff

or hurricane level kvetch awaits here at 'ome


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

on the question of  "TORTURE IN PRISON" ------being in prison is a kind of torture ----no matter what goes on there.      I have read "torture"   described as a prison in which the prisoner did not have a  WINDOW in his cell and could,  therefore,   not see the sun------and had to rely on the LIGHTS   which----of course ----were under control of the guards.    It is true----cells often do not have lights in the cells of the prisoners IN "SOLITARY"   in the navy brig I examined          BTW---the complaint was a from a 'palestinan source"


----------



## Roudy (Nov 6, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Foreign?  Perhaps you should ask why the US and Europe have labeled Hamas animals as terrorist. Ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 6, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > There are many children in Israeli jails who were intercepted just before they blew their own asses to hell-----as they were instructed to do by their Imams and muslim teachers----who also supplied them with  the bombs and promised them eternal bliss in Jannah--------school for muslim children is kinda like the sunday school   sherri teaches.     Israeli psychologists try to straighten the kids out       ---it happens that I have a distant relative-----a distant relative of my husband----who works as a social worker in the Israeli jails------getting the kids educated  (some manage to attain college degrees while in the Israeli jails)    and getting them needed psych  care     Kvetch would prefer that the kids had BLOWN UP
> ...


Well duh, the wall is working, so now instead of suicide bombings they shoot rockets from behind women and children. Maybe if they thought of their children as children and not ammunition perhaps things would be different. What was that famous quote Golda Meyer said?  If only the Arabs can love their children more than they want to kill Jews.  

You are kesafat and a Jendeh.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



Politics.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 6, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...


Angel and Rosie:

done my stuff: postin a schmata (silk wall hanging she does) for sweetie and getting cash out of the wicked Halifax

Angel, I hope you refloat your boat like you refloated my esteem for you

I sympathise re chronic anything

I am a lifelong chronic bipolar bear

I was depressed and dreading winter and in that state my whole life becomes a very heavy kvetch (complain, moan in yiddish) and that's why I chose that name.

That's also why hossy and the jews here assumed I must be a woman because only women kvetch, don't they!

That amused me highly!

Funnily enough being here and kvetching about Israel, then connecting with superkvetch Rosie has lifted my depression.............a real miracle, truly!

I am a professional Reiki Healer and have been for last 20 years and know all kinds of therapies.

But being here did the trick when none of that other stuff worked!

So now I feel much more mellow towards my fellow jews and their, not my eretz israel, and I notice that I do need to retread some self hating tendencies I have had for a long time.

I have a perverse kind of identity which identifies AGAINST what I am; English, British, Jewish, etc.

My sweetie who is English has cured me of the anti British bit but I still have work to do on the Anti Jewish front.

Rosie will help...i bet she's a retired shrink or a trick cyclist (psychiatrist) of some kind.

That's why I am genuinely fond of her....thankyou Rosie..toda raba BIG TIME

GOD WORKS IN MYSTERIOUS WAYS, ETC!!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

if you get more depressed in winter months----you may be suffering from  SUNLIGHT DEPRIVATION--------there is such an entity----it is related to the cell bodies of the supraotic nucleii-----located at the base of the brain---I am sorry I forget the details of the pathophysiology-----see a doctor about it.   Sunlight  seems to have the specific wave lengths required to excite the specific pathways involved-----but artificial lights do exist which can mimic that spectrum


----------



## T0BIASNESS (Nov 6, 2012)

These pictures have been manipulated by the press into making you think that they (soldiers) have unlawfully arrested these people. It was not a peaceful protest, unless you think that parents getting their children to provoke the soldiers by verbally and physically abusing them, so this concludes that the press need to stop manipulating facts and do their jobs and to report the facts instead of do our jobs; to create our OWN opinion. 


EDIT: it seems that I am unable to post URLs as I have not posted 15 times, so just go to YouTube and type in "palestinian girl in front of israeli soldiers"

Thanks,
 T0BIASNESS.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> So Christians are harbored filth according to Rosie.
> 
> And her usual Muslim hate sermon.
> 
> Even though she's been caught lying about the Calphite's and I already addressed it.



wrong again    'because'    you claimed   christians were DELIGHTED with the caliphate-------as were jews         try again  'because'    you know my husband was born in a SHARIAH FUNCTIONING REMNANT OF THE REAL CALIPHATE   ------and his community in that shariah hell hole was VERY LITERATE AND ----has written records of their experiences      What else is there to do in that hell-hole  to entertain oneself besides-----make some paper--make some ink  and WRITE THINGS.   A very interesting factoid----hubby still knows how to make paper and how to make ink----the old fashioned way----


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > So Christians are harbored filth according to Rosie.
> ...



No I didn't say that. Be honest.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

in fact you did     'because'   in  SUM AND SUBSTANCE  <<<< that is a weird
phrase lawyers use when they want to say --------this is about what was meant and what happened          it took me a long time to figure that one out----lawyers have a WEIRD LINGO


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> in fact you did     'because'   in  SUM AND SUBSTANCE  <<<< that is a weird
> phrase lawyers use when they want to say --------this is about what was meant and what happened          it took me a long time to figure that one out----lawyers have a WEIRD LINGO



No, we had a separate conversation on the history. I did claim jews were better off in Caliphate's back then and that Arab Christians were not considered Dhimmi's. Look it up


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

wrong again-----arab christans were considered DHIMMIS in most shariah adherent    cesspits-----which is why many of them lost their entire   christian populations      Who was DHIMMI   varied from cesspit to cesspit-----in fact in the MOGHUL CESSPIT-----the koranic scholars found a way to make  HINDUS  dhimmis    even though they are idol worshippers and ---technically not eligible------it was a matter of ECONOMICS


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> wrong again-----arab christans were considered DHIMMIS in most shariah adherent    cesspits-----which is why many of them lost their entire   christian populations      Who was DHIMMI   varied from cesspit to cesspit-----in fact in the MOGHUL CESSPIT-----the koranic scholars found a way to make  HINDUS  dhimmis    even though they are idol worshippers and ---technically not eligible------it was a matter of ECONOMICS



It was a matter of different reasons for each different Caliph. It was better than Christendom for Jews. That's a fact. There aren't any modern Caliphate's. historically there were. Local Christians in Iraq, Syria and Egypt were better off under early Islam rather than the Greeks of Constantipole. 

Back then everything was different and societies like that were very common. The Empires, etc.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> wrong again-----arab christans were considered DHIMMIS in most shariah adherent    cesspits-----which is why many of them lost their entire   christian populations      Who was DHIMMI   varied from cesspit to cesspit-----in fact in the MOGHUL CESSPIT-----the koranic scholars found a way to make  HINDUS  dhimmis    even though they are idol worshippers and ---technically not eligible------it was a matter of ECONOMICS



They don't have DHIMMIS in Palestine.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

give it time------you make no point at all      islamicists consider the system DIVINE


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

not exactly  "because"       for jews it was a matter of    the lesser of two evils      thruout the history you describe------sometimes it was a LOT BETTER in christian countries which is why lots of jews ended up in THE RHINE VALLEY-------    the myth that the jews of spain and portugal all ran to MUSLIM countries----is simply a myth------lots went to  all sorts of other places   ---including the americas where THEORETICALLY  the inquisition was STILL ON      Spinoza ran from Inquisition   Portugal   ---not to Turkey----but to  AMSTERDAM     In fact far more jews ended up in CHRISTIAN COUNTRIES than in muslim countries-------better survival rate        As to christians in lands invaded by islam------most left


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> give it time------you make no point at all      islamicists consider the system DIVINE



No, but we know how much Jews consider their system divine. Everything is theirs. They are chosen for that land.

You single out the Jewish religion as if they don't politicize it like Muslims.--Jews do the same and are about religion. Religion to justify their settlement construction, laws, they have similar like "fatwas" by their Rabbis. The IDF also takes them into consideration.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

wrong again    'because'       you are simply ACCUSTOMED to the idea that muslims must be SUPERIOR to all --------there is no DHIMMI system in Judaism.    If you imagine there is-----tell me a  DETAIL  in law


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> not exactly  "because"       for jews it was a matter of    the lesser of two evils      thruout the history you describe------sometimes it was a LOT BETTER in christian countries which is why lots of jews ended up in THE RHINE VALLEY-------    the myth that the jews of spain and portugal all ran to MUSLIM countries----is simply a myth------lots went to  all sorts of other places   ---including the americas where THEORETICALLY  the inquisition was STILL ON      Spinoza ran from Inquisition   Portugal   ---not to Turkey----but to  AMSTERDAM     In fact far more jews ended up in CHRISTIAN COUNTRIES than in muslim countries-------better survival rate        As to christians in lands invaded by islam------most left



I never said they ran off to Islamic territories. I said most of them were better off under Islamic rule. Because you try to bring them out as the worst oppressors. But I don't see it. It's more complicated. Most people found Umar's Caliph reasonable and saw him as a fair leader.---in the general area, after the destruction if the second temple, jews were taxed and their practices were abandoned, such as circumsion----the tax was known as "Fiscus Judaicus" .


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> wrong again    'because'       you are simply ACCUSTOMED to the idea that muslims must be SUPERIOR to all --------there is no DHIMMI system in Judaism.    If you imagine there is-----tell me a  DETAIL  in law



I was responding to your post to Tinmore, modern days, they do consider their system divine. There won't be a Caliphate anymore, anywhere in Palestine. ---Israel's do use religion just as much in many ways. You're unaware of their rabbis--Universites of scholarships. Same way.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

because     face facts------THE CALIPHATE IS PRESENTED TO MUSLIM CHILDREN AS AN IDEAL     and a system for which they must struggle to rejuvenate.    I did not learn that fact from jews----I learned it from muslims.    I agree that it MOSTLY  does not exist-----but the details of its laws have a PROFOUND EFFECT on the minds of provincial muslims and some not so provincial      For that reason  a disgusting EDUCATED FEMALE EGYPTIAN LAWYER   advised muslim men to sexually abuse jewish women-----SINCE IT IS LEGAL TO DO SO IN ISLAMIC LAW.    In 1971  ---The west pakstani army raped   1/4 million east pakistan girls----hindus and muslims under edict of TAKFIR   ----it was LEGAL IN ISLAMIC LAW           try not be hide the facts        I am not suggesting that muslims are the only people who rape-----but the  fact that it is LEGAL in islamic law has a BIG EFFECT on behavior


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> because     face facts------THE CALIPHATE IS PRESENTED TO MUSLIM CHILDREN AS AN IDEAL     and a system for which they must struggle to rejuvenate.    I did not learn that fact from jews----I learned it from muslims.    I agree that it MOSTLY  does not exist-----but the details of its laws have a PROFOUND EFFECT on the minds of provincial muslims and some not so provincial      For that reason  a disgusting EDUCATED FEMALE EGYPTIAN LAWYER   advised muslim men to sexually abuse jewish women-----SINCE IT IS LEGAL TO DO SO IN ISLAMIC LAW.    In 1971  ---The west pakstani army raped   1/4 million east pakistan girls----hindus and muslims under edict of TAKFIR   ----it was LEGAL IN ISLAMIC LAW           try not be hide the facts        I am not suggesting that muslims are the only people who rape-----but the  fact that it is LEGAL in islamic law has a BIG EFFECT on behavior



No it's not legal to rape woman no matter what the sequence. So you're lying about it and playing propaganda. 

Muslims are taught history. Nothing wrong with that. You jump from topic to another. And don't like the facts. Caliphate societies were like any other Empire, kingdom at the time.---and you ignored the Christian tax on Jews known as "Ficus Judaicus"


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

I  "ignored"  nothing       I made comments about  SHARIAH law which are true----and did not address   christian law at all     In fact the real filth of dhimmia was actually COPIED FROM JUSTINIAN LAW-----which is the LAW OF THE "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE" ---------the christian world until very recently     An interesting factoid is ----it was EXTREMELY RARE for a jew to own and shoot a gun until VERY RECENTLY-----since doing so was ILLEGAL BOTH IN THE FILTH OF SHARIAH AND IN THE FILTH OF THE CANON LAW OF THE "HOLY" ROMAN EMPIRE       In fact---the same is true of the use of SWORDS        If you ever go into a house and see a decorative sword or rifle hanging around------or a man DECORATED with a dagger       you can be almost sure you are not in the home of a jew----       The shariah laws and the christian laws had a major effect on CUSTOM       I never saw my father or any of my brothers TOUCH a gun nor express a desire to own one      or any of my uncles or cousins        My mother almost had a nervous breakdown when a neighbor bought her son  a  B B GUN          just could not understand a culture that put guns in the hands of teenaged boys       B B guns ---bring down little birds


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I  "ignored"  nothing       I made comments about  SHARIAH law which are true----and did not address   christian law at all     In fact the real filth of dhimmia was actually COPIED FROM JUSTINIAN LAW-----which is the LAW OF THE "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE" ---------the christian world until very recently     An interesting factoid is ----it was EXTREMELY RARE for a jew to own and shoot a gun until VERY RECENTLY-----since doing so was ILLEGAL BOTH IN THE FILTH OF SHARIAH AND IN THE FILTH OF THE CANON LAW OF THE "HOLY" ROMAN EMPIRE       In fact---the same is true of the use of SWORDS        If you ever go into a house and see a decorative sword or rifle hanging around------or a man DECORATED with a dagger       you can be almost sure you are not in the home of a jew----       The shariah laws and the christian laws had a major effect on CUSTOM       I never saw my father or any of my brothers TOUCH a gun nor express a desire to own one      or any of my uncles or cousins        My mother almost had a nervous breakdown when a neighbor bought her son  a  B B GUN          just could not understand a culture that put guns in the hands of teenaged boys       B B guns ---bring down little birds



It's your opinion. Why are you taking about a gun and dagger?.....

Anyways, you seem quick to condemn laws which back then were very humane laws and systems. That's the whole ticker, the point is the ancient world was different then how we perceive things today. Only recently and very recently did the world experience a big change. -- but you don't seem to mention Jewish law, or mosiac law at the time of the Judaic state.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I  "ignored"  nothing       I made comments about  SHARIAH law which are true----and did not address   christian law at all     In fact the real filth of dhimmia was actually COPIED FROM JUSTINIAN LAW-----which is the LAW OF THE "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE" ---------the christian world until very recently     An interesting factoid is ----it was EXTREMELY RARE for a jew to own and shoot a gun until VERY RECENTLY-----since doing so was ILLEGAL BOTH IN THE FILTH OF SHARIAH AND IN THE FILTH OF THE CANON LAW OF THE "HOLY" ROMAN EMPIRE       In fact---the same is true of the use of SWORDS        If you ever go into a house and see a decorative sword or rifle hanging around------or a man DECORATED with a dagger       you can be almost sure you are not in the home of a jew----       The shariah laws and the christian laws had a major effect on CUSTOM       I never saw my father or any of my brothers TOUCH a gun nor express a desire to own one      or any of my uncles or cousins        My mother almost had a nervous breakdown when a neighbor bought her son  a  B B GUN          just could not understand a culture that put guns in the hands of teenaged boys       B B guns ---bring down little birds



So, what SHARIAH laws do they have in Palestine?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I  "ignored"  nothing       I made comments about  SHARIAH law which are true----and did not address   christian law at all     In fact the real filth of dhimmia was actually COPIED FROM JUSTINIAN LAW-----which is the LAW OF THE "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE" ---------the christian world until very recently     An interesting factoid is ----it was EXTREMELY RARE for a jew to own and shoot a gun until VERY RECENTLY-----since doing so was ILLEGAL BOTH IN THE FILTH OF SHARIAH AND IN THE FILTH OF THE CANON LAW OF THE "HOLY" ROMAN EMPIRE       In fact---the same is true of the use of SWORDS        If you ever go into a house and see a decorative sword or rifle hanging around------or a man DECORATED with a dagger       you can be almost sure you are not in the home of a jew----       The shariah laws and the christian laws had a major effect on CUSTOM       I never saw my father or any of my brothers TOUCH a gun nor express a desire to own one      or any of my uncles or cousins        My mother almost had a nervous breakdown when a neighbor bought her son  a  B B GUN          just could not understand a culture that put guns in the hands of teenaged boys       B B guns ---bring down little birds
> ...



She's always rambling about Sharia law and the ancient world, empires and kingdoms still existed then and it was all common. Jews of Judah had law as well. 

But it's pretty sickening that she keeps giving us her opinion on old systems. It's off topic and has nothing to relate with this.--it almost seems like she is trying to use it as an argument, and perpetually accuses Christians and Muslims of the ancient world that they were two evils. As if Israel was humane at that time. Or they didn't have law. They had their time just like them


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

So, what SHARIAH laws do they have in Palestine?

there is no palestine        when and if there is a country called  "palestine"    which is not the historic   ISRAEL/JUDEA----but some thing which will  have a population of muslim/arabs     ---there is just as much a DANGER of the imposition  of shariah law      as there has been in cesspits like   MALDIVES,   IRAN,   PAKISTAN,  YEMEN,   TUNISIA    etc etc         are you just playing "dumb'   or are you THAT STUPID?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> So, what SHARIAH laws do they have in Palestine?
> 
> there is no palestine        when and if there is a country called  "palestine"    which is not the historic   ISRAEL/JUDEA----but some thing which will  have a population of muslim/arabs     ---there is just as much a DANGER of the imposition  of shariah law      as there has been in cesspits like   MALDIVES,   IRAN,   PAKISTAN,  YEMEN,   TUNISIA    etc etc         are you just playing "dumb'   or are you THAT STUPID?



No, you're playing the pissing contest.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

not nice, habibi     I am old enough to be your mama------or grandma ---in some parts of the world


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

try again  HABIBI    we are talking about the   establishment of modern Israel which ----in the absence of the PERSISTENCE of shariah law in countries of NORTH AFRICA-----probably would not have happened


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> not nice, habibi     I am old enough to be your mama------or grandma ---in some parts of the world



Sorry grandma Rosie


----------



## Roudy (Nov 6, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > wrong again-----arab christans were considered DHIMMIS in most shariah adherent    cesspits-----which is why many of them lost their entire   christian populations      Who was DHIMMI   varied from cesspit to cesspit-----in fact in the MOGHUL CESSPIT-----the koranic scholars found a way to make  HINDUS  dhimmis    even though they are idol worshippers and ---technically not eligible------it was a matter of ECONOMICS
> ...


Arabs haven't been in control for 600 years. Duh.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> not nice, habibi     I am old enough to be your mama------or grandma ---in some parts of the world


Keeping in mind that their pedophile terrorist prophet Mohammad married a 9 year old named Aisha.  In today's Islamic world marrying an 18 year old is like marrying a geezer.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> wrong again-----arab christans were considered DHIMMIS in most shariah adherent    cesspits-----which is why many of them lost their entire   christian populations      Who was DHIMMI   varied from cesspit to cesspit-----in fact in the MOGHUL CESSPIT-----the koranic scholars found a way to make  HINDUS  dhimmis    even though they are idol worshippers and ---technically not eligible------it was a matter of ECONOMICS


I'm an idle worshipper....

a lazy limey

learned it in India where the speed of life is beautifully slow and they say, dont push the river

should be a new reiligion...folx work too hard and dont have a life

meant to be makin cocoa for sweetie and brother and watchin your erection but goofin off


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

yes  habibi


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2012)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > not nice, habibi     I am old enough to be your mama------or grandma ---in some parts of the world
> ...



Are you still playing the terrorist card?

What else you got?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



what "terrorist card"  ???      Roudy described an historical character as he was described in a book written by his own friends.      you make no sense,  tinnie.   In fact,   the  terrorists of today invoke the NAME of the historical terrorist and the historical terrorist their MODEL and a PARAGON TO BE EMULATED   --------why blame Roudy?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It is just part of Israel's propaganda campaign.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Islam and the koran are part of Israel's propaganda campaign?      I have read lots of absurd islamo nazi propaganda ------but this is the first time I  have  ecountered
an islamo nazi propagandaist who blamed the koran on   ISRAEL------and the book 
was not even written in Hebrew-------was it?     Was it written in Hebraized arabic?


----------



## YKohen (Nov 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> YKohen said:
> 
> 
> > Jews = Judea
> ...


So sorry. Incorrect answer. Please go to the end of the line and try again tomorrow.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 7, 2012)

YKohen said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > YKohen said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't know. I am not Muslim.


----------



## YKohen (Nov 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


But you play one on TV...


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2012)

I can help you----it was written in arabic-----which at the time it was written---about 100 years after muhummad died-----was written using a script adapted from persian  about 400 years earlier.   Since the overwhelming majority of muslims   where  illiterate----few read it.   You can read it in several translations----the first translation I read was   PICTHALL


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I can help you----it was written in arabic-----which at the time it was written---about 100 years after muhummad died-----was written using a script adapted from persian  about 400 years earlier.   Since the overwhelming majority of muslims   where  illiterate----few read it.   You can read it in several translations----the first translation I read was   PICTHALL



So? Don't care.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2012)

silly  tinnie----you do not care that muhummad's very own friends-----some with notes by witnesses to his life ------described his  TERRORIST CAREER?
Roudy can read arabic   (I cannot)        he can tell you more from the original.    Muslims have told me that the PICTHALL translation is excellent----since that time I have picked up more korans from piles of discarded books----I have something called----if I remember correct   YUSUF ALI ----a really fancy thing in two volumes with LOTS OF COMMENTARY        I will help you to understand why  Roudy's term  "TERRORIST"   is very apt.     It seems clear to me that "terrorism"   was probably the pre islamic mode of  "fighting" ----in arabia     In fact the talmud describes   "IShMAELITES"    who are illiterate nomadic --desert maurauders  taken to  robbery, murder and kidnap for the sake of slave trade that hit the --east west     west east   trade routes


----------

